# White Ink coming off after wash



## winningedge (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi,

Has anyone had trouble printing on Sport Tek F281 Heavyweight sweatshirt?

We are using Hybrid White One Stroke ink. Dryer temp is 330F. We are printing white ink on black hoodies left chest & full back design on them.

On different order the customers have bought back hoodies with ink coming off after first wash.

Does anyone have ideas on why this is happening!


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Ink coming off the shirts after washing is typically an undercuring issue. Curing plastisol ink is temperature and time dependent. The heat must get completely through the ink to cure. You can raise your temp to 340 or even 350 degrees (this won't be hot enough to scorch the material) and make sure your shirts are under the heat long enough (I run mine for 90 seconds under heat). If your tunnel dryer is short, you will have to sacrifice production over quality.


----------



## TheChosenLoader (Sep 29, 2016)

winningedge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone had trouble printing on Sport Tek F281 Heavyweight sweatshirt?
> 
> ...


What kind of press are you using?


----------



## Jcgronewold (Oct 4, 2016)

Does sound like a curing issue. Ink should reach curing temp and stay there for a little bit to fully cure all the way through. Are you doing a stretch test when they come out?


----------



## winningedge (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks! we figured it out. i'm pretty sure it was curing issue. my printer said she was did a flash between layers. but really didn't. thanks for the replies! I'm going to do a wash test tonight to make sure!


----------

